
Data analysis made easy: Text2Code for Jupyter notebook - dsr12
https://madewithml.com/projects/2283/data-analysis-made-easy-text2code-for-jupyter-notebook/
======
flatfilefan
It would be great for at least most basic and mundane SQL. Especially because
there is a lot boilerplate for simple things, that would be easy to leverage.

